# Echomap opinions



## MatthewEOD (Aug 21, 2020)

So I just picked up a new echomap 74sv, it has great things said about it in severa places online. Was wanting to see if anyone here has one and would share thier opinion.


----------



## Snakesurf (Jun 18, 2019)

I have the 64sv. I use mine for the mapping, but it is pretty basic without much good bottom contour info. The depth / fish finder is alright and accurate and has helped me find channels to get off of shallow flats. I basically use it for simple navigation, but the maps are not current. It does track your rout and you can add waypoints, and you can add storage. I would call it dependable but without a lot of thrills, a basic system. You have a newer one than me so it most likely better with other features.


----------



## Frank Ucci (Jan 20, 2019)

I've been running a 94SV for 2 years. It's very dependable. The (2 year-old) charts leave much to be desired, particularly in the Flamingo area. The depth sounder functions appear to be pretty good but I generally run my boat in water less than 15 feet, so that's not much of a test. I've got my unit tied into an NMEA 2000 backbone and I really like the ability to display engine parameters on the unit. You can also display whatever engine information that you deem critical on the corners of the navigation chart display. My understanding is that Garmin has improved their charting since they bought Navionics a while back. Perhaps some of the Garmin owners can chime in on their impressions of the newer charts.


----------

